# How long does yeast take to slighty foam??



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

I am trying to make some rolls and the recipe said to put 1cup warm water and dissolve the 1/4 oz yeast then let sit in oven with light on until slighty foam.

It's been an half an hour and still no foamy







This is brand new yeast. And I'm looking at the glass measuring cup and the yeast since to have fallen to the bottom. Did I do something wrong?? Should I dump it and start over??? HHHHHHHellllllllllllpp!


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

it can take anywhere from 3 minutes to 3+ hours, actually. :LOL

Give it a stir to dissolve the yeast a little more, and if there's sugar in the recipe, add that too. (Since that's what "feeds" the yeast and makes it more active.)


----------



## tboroson (Nov 19, 2002)

Also check the temp of your water. I was surprised by how warm 110-115 deg. really is - it definately helps to have it up to the "proper" temp!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

I have always given it about 5 minutes. Usually around 90 degrees seems right or warm to the wrist. Also, to help yeast grow you can put in an equal amount or less of sugar because it feeds the yeast. I have never heard of waiting 3 hours for yeast... I guess I would be too impatient for that.


----------



## Nu_Mommy_2003 (Jun 13, 2003)

Add sugar to what I have or start over???????


----------



## captain optimism (Jan 2, 2003)

Start over! Put the yeast in the warm (wrist-temp) water for five minutes, and put in a pinch (or a drop) of the sweetener and an even smaller pinch of the salt called for in the recipe. If the yeast doesn't begin to form visible colonies on the surface of the water, go get new yeast!


----------



## melissa17s (Aug 3, 2004)

Salt kills yeast, and they should never come in direct contact. Add sugar and yeast to water and wait 5 or so minutes to see if it is growing.


----------



## weebitty2 (Jun 16, 2004)

see, i never actually totally time mine. :LOL

I usually chuck the liquid, yeast and sugar together in a bowl, stir til foamy, add a half cup of the flour from the recipe .. and let it sit til it's bubbly. Works for us every time


----------

